# Calibrating your mouse



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You should actually do this every year. Even more often if you spend a lot of time on the computer.. This is recommended by Kim Komando (the computer guru) in one of her recent emails. 

I was shocked to see how well this works, and how far off mine was! 


To re-calibrate your mouse, click and hold on the capital G below, then drag it toward the small g. 
If it doesn't work immediately, you might want to clean your mouse, as the calibration is off. 


*G* Holy Crap!!! You'll believe anythin*g* 

I'M SURE YOU WILL ALSO RECOMMEND THIS TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS ONCE YOU SEE HOW MUCH SMOOTHER AND BETTER THE MOUSE WORKS AFTER BEING CALIBRATED ! AMAZING!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I think its time for you to get back to work.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

lol i had a feeling ...........:no:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I think its time for you to get back to work.


TELL ME about it. 

If you can weld vertebrae, I'll buy you the airfare.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I refuse to try it. But ever since I switched to the Super Gerbil Controller, I've never had any problems.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sh!t I just threw my mouse across the room.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol at least the oxy is not messing with your mind.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> lol at least the oxy is not messing with your mind.


 
maybe not enough


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

'mouse'?....that's so old school.

http://www.apple.com/magictrackpad/


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> 'mouse'?....that's so old school.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/magictrackpad/


True! I love my trackpad, I still tried to calibrate my two fingers!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Ugh I carry a mouse in my laptop bag I hate the trackpad so much.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Some love the touchpad (trackpad, whatever), like my son, some hate them, like me. I carry a mouse with my lappy. 

I love the IBM stick shift, or whatever they call that red joystick pointer. Never had one, but have loved using it on other's ThinkPads


----------

